

Ask HN: Interested in a Boston Meetup? - wtvanhest

Is anyone on HN interested in working with me to start a quarterly Boston meetup?  I have been successful in starting an alumni association here and could lead the effort but it would be a lot better to have people to bounce ideas off of.<p>Let me know if you are interested.
======
co_pl_te
I think there are a lot of people in Massachusetts that would be interested in
this. I wouldn't count organizing people as one of my strengths, but I'd be
willing to help any way I can.

------
vineet
I would like to see this happen.

I am caught in between a 100 different things in the next few months so I
doubt that I can be of too much help in the short while.

------
wtvanhest
Contact me at my username at gmail if you are interested in helping out and we
can work together on the basic idea etc. I'm thinking about targeting
early/mid Dec for the first event.

------
agathayu
Would love to help! What kind of meetup are you thinking?

------
intellegacy
What would be the purpose? Discuss..? Networking?

------
whichdan
I'm absolutely interested. Feel free to get in touch.

------
hakeon
I'm in...

------
heavymark
Yes!

